# Pros and Cons of the Train Brands



## Chainsaw (Oct 19, 2013)

New to the hobby, so I am hoping to limit my mistakes by learning from your experiences. What do you think are the pros and cons of the major model train brands available today? Think price, initial quality, durability, ease of use for novices, variety of offerings, aftermarket parts support and so on. I just don't have much context as to the difference between Lionel, Athearn, etc and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Chainsaw, Welcome to the Forum. What scale are you going to model? It makes a big difference on all the questions that you asked.


----------



## Chainsaw (Oct 19, 2013)

OK, perfect, thanks Southern. I am already learning something. Probably HO. Looks like the scale I used as a kid, I have a plenty of room and I want something larger, so my son can easily handle it in a few years, when we start using it together (he's two now).


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I model HO. It is the most common. Buy used tyco, Atlas Blue box off of CL Ebay untill he get older. I have a DC Thomas for my three year old grandson. I took him to the NCTM to see the "real" thomas this summer.


----------



## Chainsaw (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks. Any broader opinion on new equipment manufacturers in case I want something nicer for myself?

Sounds like a great trip for your son. Can't wait until my boy's old enough.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a handful of the older Aethern Blue box's. They run well enough, but lack detail. I have a newer RTR and it runs very well and looks good. I have had good luck with Aethern. Not so with Bachmann, yet my old Spectrum GS4 runs great!! 

If you see something you like. just ask here and they will tell you if it is good or bad.

Buzz.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you started a layout yet?


----------



## Chainsaw (Oct 19, 2013)

Southern said:


> Have you started a layout yet?


Nope. I would like to do something with a mountain, bridge and tunnel, but I'm mostly in brainstorming mode and not actually doing anything for a while, other than maybe buying a cool locomotive to keep me inspired.

Should layout affect what equipment I buy?


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Big engines don't like tight curves and I tend to avoid long wagons also, the old 40 footers seem to suit my layout best. I use mainly Athearn wagons and fit steel wheels, this seems to keep my nickle/silver track clean.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yes it does. Modern RR equipment needs larger curve radius. Longer cars and locomotives cannot handle the tight curve radius. 18" radius is considered the "minimum". You also have to lookout for over hang on curves as I have had locomotive stairs hit scenery because I over looked that, or ran a shorter locomotive wit no problems.

The real railroads have the same issues...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The other guys have posted about quality. I can give testimony about
price. I came across a used Bachmann DCC starter set for about half
the retail. It came with two diesel locos. I have added 5 new Bachmann DCC
locos to the first pair. All bought at 'sale' prices on Amazon. Bachmann is
not considered a top of the line maker, but it has been 100% for 
me. I put my trains to work a lot and have had no difficulty with them.
In addition, Bachmann has a very good warranty and repair program.

So, if you want to get your feet wet with DCC that may be an inexpensive way to
go. When you want to step up to better quality, sound and other DCC 'goodies' your
Bachmann locos will follow along.

Don


----------

